# What plants can tolerate salt?



## 91Atrac (Jan 13, 2012)

So if you haven't seen my post I have a shrimp tank build. 

Now as the title says I'm asking if anyone knows which plants can tolerate salt levels only as high as .05 and lower. 

My reason for asking is I currently have bumblebee gobies in the tank and if you don't already know they are brackish fish and I'd like to start placing salt in the tank very slowly to possibly even have the plants acclimate to the mild levels of salt. 

Any idea which plants will still live with very low salt levels? Which plants will just not tolerate any kind of salt! 

Currently have ludwigia, dwarf baby tears, dwarf hair grass, onion plant and some others I have to search for there names. 

Let me know if these will be ok and others I can add. 


Thanks planted tank members and hope to have this be a good source for ppl looking for which plants can and can't tolerate salt.


From Q's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aquarium Salt in Fresh Water*



91Atrac said:


> So if you haven't seen my post I have a shrimp tank build.
> 
> Now as the title says I'm asking if anyone knows which plants can tolerate salt levels only as high as .05 and lower.
> 
> ...


Hello 91...

I've added a little more than a teaspoon of standard aquarium salt to every 5 gallons of water change water for years and swear by using it. I keep large tanks of "Livebearers" and Corydoras and the fish and plants reproduce regularly and grow very well.

0.5 gm/quart of salt and water is close to the amount I add to my water change water. I don't believe you'll have any trouble growing most aquatic plants in tank water that has such a small amount of dissolved salt. I've used up to a tablespoon in my tanks in the past, but I've noticed better plant growth with just a little more than a teaspoon.

I have several, heavily planted tanks and Water wisteria, Pennywort, Java fern, Rotala, Ludwigia, Anubias and Anacharis do very well in slightly brackish water.

B


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

The only one I know of for sure that will do well in brackish water is Java Fern, though I have read about most of the plants BBradbury included in the above post being more tolerant of higher salt levels.


----------



## jhunt (May 7, 2010)

Sagittaria Subulata


----------



## 91Atrac (Jan 13, 2012)

See. But do you use aquarium salt or marine salt ? Cuz the gobies do need marine salt of any kind. Plan is to use instant ocean or seachem marine. I have the Refractometer to check this stuff properly.


From Q's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Java moss will be able to survive in brackish conditions as well.


----------



## 91Atrac (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep I've heard of success with that being the only miss that'll tolerate full brackish conditions


From Q's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

